# Emotional Ups and Downs



## slangley77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi all. I am new to the forum. I have just started researching Hashimoto's disease as am having all the blood work done now to confirm or deny it. One question I had was.... Does hypothyroidism cause depression and panic attacks. I have been having panic attacks almost daily and in the middle of the night for absolutely no reason whatsoever. Do many of you experience this? I also get severely depressed and there are no triggers for it. Any advice?

Stacie


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Although I have never had a panic attack, I do notice my moods definitely head south when my TSH goes up. I recently had an issue with my medication and had to have an increase and the two symptoms I noticed were increased fatigue and a depressed/cranky mood.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes to both symptoms.I hope you get some answers from your bloodwork!


----------



## slangley77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation. At times I feel I am going crazy!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slangley77 said:


> Hi all. I am new to the forum. I have just started researching Hashimoto's disease as am having all the blood work done now to confirm or deny it. One question I had was.... Does hypothyroidism cause depression and panic attacks. I have been having panic attacks almost daily and in the middle of the night for absolutely no reason whatsoever. Do many of you experience this? I also get severely depressed and there are no triggers for it. Any advice?
> 
> Stacie


Stacy, hi there and welcome!










What tests are the doctor running, do you know?

Sounds to me like you are hyperthyroid. Do you have any reason to think otherwise?

What are your symptoms?

Depression absolutely can be comorbid to thyroid disease. This for hyperthyroid.
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

This is for hypothyroid. http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm


----------



## slangley77 (Jun 3, 2011)

The panic attacks are what got me to the doctor and they just put me on meds but my personality has also changed and I've delt with depression all my life and this just feels different. I've gained 40 pounds in two years and used to hike mountains and now I can barely get out of bed because my body is so stiff in the morning. My feet don't want to bend and my fingers are stiff and so is my back. My extremeties are always cold. In the winter, I am always bundled up more than others and absolutely freezing. In the summer, I am totally intolerant to the heat and I sweat excesilvely which is very embarrassing. My palms and feet are always sweaty. I cry for no reason and am very emotional. I have IBS and have constant heart burn. I am 34 and used to be very very active and a skinny little thing. I am so ready to get back to who I am. So.... I am the one that confronted my doctor and suggested having my thyroid check. They are doing the standard Thyroid check along with the antibodies and a ton of other things. Luckily I have fantastic insurance. The panic attacks have gotten so bad that I have gotten a medical note from the doctor to allow me to work from home for the next two months until we figure out what is going on. Does this sound like hypothyroidism to you?

P.S. I appreciate the message and concern. It feels really good to know I am not alone.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

If you are on an SSRI for the anxiety, then weight gain, stiff muscles and heat intolerance are side effects of some SSRIs.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry, you're not losing your marbles!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slangley77 said:


> The panic attacks are what got me to the doctor and they just put me on meds but my personality has also changed and I've delt with depression all my life and this just feels different. I've gained 40 pounds in two years and used to hike mountains and now I can barely get out of bed because my body is so stiff in the morning. My feet don't want to bend and my fingers are stiff and so is my back. My extremeties are always cold. In the winter, I am always bundled up more than others and absolutely freezing. In the summer, I am totally intolerant to the heat and I sweat excesilvely which is very embarrassing. My palms and feet are always sweaty. I cry for no reason and am very emotional. I have IBS and have constant heart burn. I am 34 and used to be very very active and a skinny little thing. I am so ready to get back to who I am. So.... I am the one that confronted my doctor and suggested having my thyroid check. They are doing the standard Thyroid check along with the antibodies and a ton of other things. Luckily I have fantastic insurance. The panic attacks have gotten so bad that I have gotten a medical note from the doctor to allow me to work from home for the next two months until we figure out what is going on. Does this sound like hypothyroidism to you?
> 
> P.S. I appreciate the message and concern. It feels really good to know I am not alone.


You are not alone and I personally think you are hyperthyroid.

Please get this test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband has hypothyroidism and has had anxiety/panic attacks and depression. It's better as his levels improve.

Renee


----------

